# Let's get going



## NoGuru

So how long do we have to wait for the next competition?
My rig is starting to get rust on it.


----------



## PizzaMan

Don't worry, we'll be feeding your addiction soon enough.


----------



## Dorianime

what competition?


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime;15156885*
> what competition?


News to me too, I'm on a break apparently


----------



## Khalam

BRING IT ON!!!! all i want to do is Bench Bench Bench

all serious thou id love to take part in some sort of a competition


----------



## NoGuru

I'm guessing it will be after the benchmark editor comp. That is fine, I know there is a lot of work involved in these things.

You guys will be pretty busy with that comp so maybe we can bring back an old comp we have done before just to get something going without putting to much time into the format.


----------



## el gappo

Which one ya think? Fanboy comp?


----------



## Khalam

How about we do a 2600k competition with only stock heatsink allowed?







that should be fun - and once we are done we can do a group rma for all those burned up chips


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15159722*
> Which one ya think? Fanboy comp?


That is an easy one and gets people that don't usually bench to participate.
Scores must be submitted to the BOT.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo;15159722*
> Which one ya think? Fanboy comp?


ATI will get slaughtered this time around.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan;15160903*
> ATI will get slaughtered this time around.


you sure about that boss ive been busy meet my new friends

this is my 460\560 killer









this is my 470/480/570 killer










red team has no 580 killer


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*


you sure about that boss ive been busy meet my new friends

this is my 460\\560 killer









red team has no 580 killer











Whoa what's with all those caps? d..ddid you put those on


----------



## el gappo

Nice reg









For the 580 killer... I guess we can just throw some of those big ass caps at ftw.


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


Nice reg









For the 580 killer... I guess we can just throw some of those big ass caps at ftw.


why just to see him do this


----------



## el gappo

Good point, we need a more cunning scheme.


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## Rasparthe

You guys kill me, I actually burst out laughing at work.


----------



## PizzaMan

There you have it. Pick a team and go to war.

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-competitions/1132056-3d-fanboy-competition-nvidia-vs-ati.html


----------



## CL3P20

@ reggie- you capped GPUv and vDDCI.. but not vMEM, those are down by the PCI-E connection









Looks good though- any CB?


----------



## el gappo

What do you guys fancy next?


----------



## NoGuru

IDK, seems time is killing me. Last time I was able to bench was the August Ice event.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> What do you guys fancy next?


Surprise us! Although something 775 would suit me just fine!


----------



## HobieCat

A 775 comp could definitely be cool. Since the last comp was 3D, maybe this one could be 2D?


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> @ reggie- you capped GPUv and vDDCI.. but not vMEM, those are down by the PCI-E connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good though- any CB?


Dont really want to push the mems to far cause my pot insulation is right up against it wanted to make sure it benched all right. Card has no cold bug but I f-ed up the vgpu mod and it wasnt working when I benched it. With the caps will do close to 1030mhz on air and 1175 on ln2 with 1.35 vcore. Quit that session early cause of the mod have to get back to that card soon.


----------



## just_nuke_em

A 775 comp would be nice, would be a nice excuse to get a setup. Someone would need to recommend me a mobo and some ram though.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> A 775 comp would be nice, would be a nice excuse to get a setup. Someone would need to recommend me a mobo and some ram though.


I have a cherry gigabut EP45 UD3-R.. and some sticks of GMH and GKX.. just put my e8400 up for sale today.. got a E8500 sitting here too... lemme know if your interested.


----------



## Redwoodz

Well,you guys are in luck.HWBOT December Compitition=775.Good luck!


----------



## Rasparthe

Yea but could you get a more confusing scoring structure... Jeez. I'll guess well just lose by coming in first.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Yea but could you get a more confusing scoring structure... Jeez. I'll guess well just lose by coming in first.


the idea is to push your scores now.. and submit backups later for lower 4rth place.. weird... but creative. By filling in the 2nd-4rth place scores with really good times, it will make it hard for people with average skill to make it into top4 spots by the end of the comp.


----------



## Rasparthe

It certainly has more strategic portion to the competition than just bench and post. Should be interesting to see how the last day falls out with everyone trying to find 4th place. Hopefully I'll have a Presler score up tonight.


----------



## CL3P20

Looking good guys! We need 1x more ranked submission to squeeze out OCA! [2x points] Lets DOO IT !!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Hey guys, what about a Comp that entails just getting the most points from members, something that everyone at OCN can get in on.
If we can get members that don't normally bench or submit to the bot to do so, we could get a lot of points from that.

Maybe even allow small sub-teams of 2-5 people so they can work together to reach a goal.

IDK, just trowing stuff out there.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Hey guys, what about a Comp that entails just getting the most points from members, something that everyone at OCN can get in on.
> If we can get members that don't normally bench or submit to the bot to do so, we could get a lot of points from that.
> Maybe even allow small sub-teams of 2-5 people so they can work together to reach a goal.
> IDK, just trowing stuff out there.


Two problems with that. One, we've done similar and people cheat. Two, you never know when HWbot is going to change the points system again. Wouldn't be to cool if HWbot released some Rev5 in the middle of a points benchoff and changing everyone's points.


----------



## ScunnyUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*
> 
> Two problems with that. One, we've done similar and people cheat. Two, you never know when HWbot is going to change the points system again. Wouldn't be to cool if HWbot released some Rev5 in the middle of a points benchoff and changing everyone's points.


Three what about non ocn team members







?


----------



## HobieCat

I think I'll give this thread a bump for 2012.


----------



## el gappo

Got something brewing


----------



## HobieCat




----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Got something brewing


Can't wait, apparently no January OC Challenge so nothing to do now. So desperate trying to win the Llano challenge with an a4-3400


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Can't wait, apparently no January OC Challenge so nothing to do now. So desperate trying to win the Llano challenge with an a4-3400


Funny.. Llano makes me pull the exact same face...

Still waiting on my rma from the last llano oc challenge.. lol. Did try another chip but it was es junk


----------



## Rasparthe

Without any new challenges on the HWBOT my equipment already has a layer of dust on it.....


----------



## el gappo

lol you're a machine Ras









Just spoke with pizza a minute ago, will get something cooked up soon


----------



## borandi

Another TPP contest?


----------



## el gappo

Think people are after a specific gpu comp again









Can't find the thread like.. Little help? Think it was gt210 or something like that.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Another TPP contest?


If I didn't know better I would swear you have a giant stash of hardware that you are just waiting to unleash!


----------



## borandi

Heh whatever I did I know TopDog, Genie or Djzen would pull out something twice as big and worth 4x the points. But we're in sniffing distance of fourth.

At least organise a TPP contest for Dec or something, you know in the winter


----------



## just_nuke_em

I got 73 gpus and 20 chips









But I'd go for something simpler after this team cup...


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> Heh whatever I did I know TopDog, Genie or Djzen would pull out something twice as big and worth 4x the points. But we're in sniffing distance of fourth.
> At least organise a TPP contest for Dec or something, you know in the winter


Think something to get team points would be fun. Award Fabrik isnt that far behind right now.


----------



## borandi

My guess is that given the HWBot Cup, they might get angry and push to take our spot. Current standings:

Code:



Code:


4 PC Games Hardware     39235.02 pts
5 Overclock.net         36721.91 pts
6 AwardFabrik           35274.03 pts
7 Team MXS ModLabs.net  29669.12 pts


----------



## Electroneng

I have several cards that I am going to bench this upcoming weekend!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Think people are after a specific gpu comp again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the thread like.. Little help? Think it was gt210 or something like that.


It's the 2nd or 3rd thread in the private section. I just bumped it a day or so ago.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

If we're looking for points, 4890's are worth huge amounts with CPU's as fast as they are. Since they weren't just in the team comp, they don't have too many recent submissions either.


----------



## Maximous

Was just looking and cant see much points benching 210s. Should at least choose summet that can give us some boints


----------



## Rasparthe

I think it was more geared towards cheap and points, with some emphasize on cheap so that the most people can participate without breaking the bank.


----------



## Maximous

4850,4870,4890 are all pretty cheap gpus. Guess there are more gpus to choose from to.


----------



## Maximous

Update on next comp?


----------



## CL3P20

3D'01 with 4xxx and 4ghz CPU cap..


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 3D'01 with 4xxx and 4ghz CPU cap..


Sounds interesting


----------



## ScunnyUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> 3D'01 with 4xxx and 4ghz CPU cap..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Sounds interesting


It would make for a great compo but wouldnt do much for your hwbot teams boints,

of coarse Id much prefer to see a forum members comp rather than just a team members comp


----------



## CL3P20

yeah.. i was thinking of a forum comp for sure..

2x things bring more points... new members by the dozens.. and team comps









We cant steal all the glory.

**We should be scheduling regular local events that team members that are relatively close, can participate in.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> yeah.. i was thinking of a forum comp for sure..
> 
> 2x things bring more points... new members by the dozens.. and team comps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We cant steal all the glory.
> 
> **We should be scheduling regular local events that team members that are relatively close, can participate in.


There's a michigan one in less than 2 weeks, then a UK one shortly after that.


----------



## el gappo

And another super secret one before that.


----------



## ScunnyUK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> And another super secret one before that.


* intrigued*









more info?

live stream??


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> And another super secret one before that.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> And another super secret one before that.


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*


Damn you all and your cryptic smilies!

Spill it already!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

No hints for you!



Spoiler: Don't click here. This is not a hint.



Told you


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> No hints for you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't click here. This is not a hint.
> 
> 
> 
> Told you












How does one get into this super secret club!?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Skill, luck, and the ability to travel









It'll all be clear soon enough!


----------



## Slaughter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Skill, luck, and the ability to travel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll all be clear soon enough!


Fair enough!


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughter*
> 
> Fair enough!


Here you go, it's finally official, so we're allowed to talk about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1312965/event-radeon-extravalanza-october-20th-2012-5-000-in-prizing/0_50


----------



## Slaughter

Sweet deal! How many spots are available for benchers?


----------



## Rasparthe

bumps?


----------



## baker18

second bump


----------



## el gappo

What do you fancy?

Was toying with the idea of a new GPU HTTP competition since the new E-Power is out but it wasn't the most popular competition last time...


----------



## borandi

I prefer Team Point contests, like we had beginning of 2012 iirc

Could time it to coincide with Ivy E launch


----------



## CL3P20

MTM 2013 .. XTU, Wprime, Cinebench

**OCN globals FTW


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I prefer Team Point contests, like we had beginning of 2012 iirc
> 
> Could time it to coincide with Ivy E launch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> MTM 2013 .. XTU, Wprime, Cinebench
> 
> **OCN globals FTW


Combine the two? Team Point Contest only using those three bencharks? I'm up for anything though, need something to concentrate on since HWBOT is a complete failure in the comp department lately.


----------



## CL3P20

if you got a ASRock Z87.. lots of good prizes setup for the comp..


----------



## el gappo

XTU only runs on recent Intel chipsets though


----------



## borandi

Give me some time and I could rig up a script to keep track of peoples points automatically. I've done something similar with OCN's Whatpulse Team: http://borandi.co.uk/wpe


----------



## borandi

That's just Intel coding XTU, and they want to feature their latest and greatest. For monies.

I think working on the new benchmarks with points is a great idea.

My vote too for my benchmarks, http://www.overclock.net/t/1413580/3d-particle-movement-benchmark/0_100
They're currently in the HWBot engine, going beta soon enough


----------



## Rasparthe

Was the 210 competition popular? Seemed so by the amount of posts in the thread, what about moving it over to the AMD side and do 5450s? Looks like they can be picked up plenty cheap.


----------



## baker18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Was the 210 competition popular? Seemed so by the amount of posts in the thread, what about moving it over to the AMD side and do 5450s? Looks like they can be picked up plenty cheap.


Sounds good


----------



## dhenzjhen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> MTM 2013 .. XTU, Wprime, Cinebench
> 
> **OCN globals FTW


This ^^


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> Was the 210 competition popular? Seemed so by the amount of posts in the thread, what about moving it over to the AMD side and do 5450s? Looks like they can be picked up plenty cheap.


Think we did 5450's already







http://www.overclock.net/t/750941/gpu-hd5450-competition http://hwbot.org/competition/ocn_gpu_challenge

But you're right, it was pretty popular. Most of the past competitions are here http://www.overclock.net/f/411/completed-competitions

DJ wants a multithreaded competition, this is odd


----------



## Rasparthe

BUMP THIS UP!


----------



## borandi

Yes, new benchmarks. Gogogo


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> Think we did 5450's already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/750941/gpu-hd5450-competition http://hwbot.org/competition/ocn_gpu_challenge
> 
> But you're right, it was pretty popular. Most of the past competitions are here http://www.overclock.net/f/411/completed-competitions
> 
> *DJ wants a multithreaded competition, this is odd*


How would that be odd?


----------



## el gappo

What do you guys think about doing formula jiggawatts again? What tweaks would you like to see to the scoring system?


----------



## Slaughter

Let's do it! I didn't compete in the previous Formula Jiggawatts but after a quick read it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## borandi

I'd go for another team points contest, with mini-rounds of the new benchmarks. Jiggawatts doesn't excite me.


----------



## Maximous

I must say i agreed With Bo on this. But happy to see summet going on compwise here at OCN


----------



## Gav777

Had a great time with Jiggawatts last couple times









If it's not a team-only competition count me in


----------



## dhenzjhen

When do we start?


----------



## Rasparthe

I'm up for anything, I think there might actually be some rust on my benching gear


----------



## el gappo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> I'd go for another team points contest, with mini-rounds of the new benchmarks. Jiggawatts doesn't excite me.


Good point Ian. I take it we can pull hwtpp and gtpp for each of the new benches via the API? Tried just now but it seems to be down?


----------



## borandi

API is up, though grabbing everyone's HWTPP and GTPP might be a PITA. Have to loop through every member, and and engine doesn't like more than 30-40 API calls in one script. Would have to create an iterative script to cycle through. Doable though


----------



## Rasparthe

What if you just have everyone register for the competition, that way you don't have to run through the 900 members that wouldn't be posting any scores


----------



## Schmuckley

I'm thinking FtW's boints never recalculated right. ..just sayin'


----------

